# OBX Headers!?



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah OBX headers. They make them for the GA16DE (they don't advertise it but they have them, I'm positive). They're single piece 4-2-1 design, ceramic coated. From what I see they're not a copy of either the Pacesetter or Hotshot. They got them on ebay from time to time

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1824957014 

but if you don't want to wait, I got a group deal going for these, $210 +$20 for s&h. 

I don't know about power gains but it's got to be better than the stock manifold (with 2 ports piped together), and it's cheaper than the Hotshot, better quality than the Pacesetter (mines have been in since december, no sign of rust and finish is still good).

Email me if you're interested so not everyone has to read a hundred posts about who does and doesn't want one. 

([email protected])


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh and they have them in stock right now so as soon as you order they ship... thanks.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

from what i heard they dont make them for the ga16de
might wanna double check it with them
if they do than post in the sentra/ga16de part of this forum


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah they do have them, trust me i'm sure. you know how I know? I have one in my car! See I never tried the HS so I don't know if the gains are as high but they're really decent for the price.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

sounds good
just wanted to make sure
how do u like it?
post it here http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/index.php
i know a lot of people that would be interested there, cause your price sounds good


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you know what if they're still in disbelief that there is OBX headers out there just have them email me.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Are these only available for B14's? I would be interested if they made them for the B13.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Any GA16DE engine, it has the proper holes for the O2 sensor and EGR.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Any GA16DE engine, it has the proper holes for the O2 sensor and EGR. *


will it work on the '99 ODBII motor?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it should as long as it's the GA16DE, i don't know about years AFTER 95 (i have them on my car and it's a 95), but unless there was some serious change in engine design (there wasn't if it's a GA16DE) then it'll work.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I was on ebay and I saw these headers. I was even gonna post a thread about them. THEy sound real good for that price... NOW I just need sum $$$


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ya that's where i first saw them.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

They've been out for a while now, I believe. Hmm, I haven't heard pleasant things about OBX. Not a quality company from what I've heard. Of course, I've had no personal experience with OBX. Anyone have? ..with bad/good reviews?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Is OBX = Focuz? I know 1 or 2 people had focuz headers and were quite happy with the finish and power. However they are very rare.

Just a reminder though. OBX has a cold air intake on ebay too. and it's really just universal tubing kit.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

well the egr are different from 91-94 and 95-97 FED spec, and 95-98 CALI edition
all 98 US cars had CALI edition egr


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i have the OBX headers on my car right now. no complaints here. install is probably a little more difficult than the HS or Pacesetter cuz it's one piece. finish is good. power feels pretty decent too. finish go scratched by the car during install but i can see the ceramic coating underneath still and no rust to speak of yet.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

One Piece? no flex joint?

I doubt it can take the stress long term....

The pics make it look pretty cheaply made...check out that flange...eeeee

and by the way....be careful..those pics on EBAY sure look like the SR20 flange size...

I would personally take my money and save up for a Hotshot Header....if that thing cracks or breaks you probably SOL

Michael Young


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *One Piece? no flex joint?
> 
> I doubt it can take the stress long term....
> 
> ...


well on header style like the pacesetter or focuz, you can use the stock flex springs
just get 2 long bolts, some washers, nuts, put the springs on them and you got the stock flex


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the sizing is correct and the flange is done on CNC from what it looks like...

the flange is very thick actually. nothing against HS, do whatever you want. so far my headers have held out pretty well. and for 200 bucks less well, again do what you want...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

as a general rule, OBX stuff is not good. now i have no experience with this particular part, but i do have 2nd hand experience with other OBX stuff. if it's your only option, then yeah, why not get it. but i would look into other options before purchasing something as significant as a header from OBX.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, I second tnord. OBX = crap. I have heard nothing but bad things about their stuff.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had their axel-back exhaust for over a year. I have no complaints about it.
Nice low tone, no rasp at all.
Finish is above average.
I give it a 6 out of 10....


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

i'm glad you're happy with what you bought but.......

if you're spending hundreds of dollars on an exhaust, i would want to be more than 60% satisfied with what i bought. i would say i'm 90% satisified with my 5Zigen.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well i don't know what experience you have with other parts but my headers seem fine. the finish is great, no cracks, power is well, no dyno so i won't say anything on power (but if 'feels' stronger, and the right cylinders are paired together.), the design is similar to hotshot...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tnord said:


> *i'm glad you're happy with what you bought but.......
> 
> if you're spending hundreds of dollars on an exhaust, i would want to be more than 60% satisfied with what i bought. i would say i'm 90% satisified with my 5Zigen. *


I paid $100 for it, what did you pay for the Zigen....


I do not plan on spending a ton of cash on the GA motor, as a swap will be done in the future....


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

480 shipped

here's the thing;

in the beginning you have a shitty stock system, now you can either spend around 500 for a good system, or you can spend 100 for a shitty system, well if you spend the money to get somethin decent, at least you got something for the money, if you pay 100 bucks for junk, well now you're out 100 bucks and you still got shit just like you had before

and $100 for an axle back? you buy it used or somethin? mufflers themselves are $100, something doesn't match up.

if you're happy with your $100 system great, you made the right choice. but i myself would not be satisfied. tell me i'm wasting my money, tell me i'm only buying the name, i've heard it all before, and it doesn't bother me cause i know it's a lie.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tnord said:


> *480 shipped
> 
> here's the thing;
> 
> ...



Believe what you want.
The "shitty" OBX axel-back I got for $100 is well worth the money spent. I got a very good deal on it, as I have some connections.
Like I said, I'm going to do the SR20 swap, so spending $500 on an exhaust for the GA16 would not be very smart now would it....
To each their own.......


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

just to clarify, when said "shitty" i didn't mean the OBX specifically, but lower quality parts in general. hopefully you get my point. and no, spending 500 on an exhaust when you're doing a swap is not smart, but if you ask me, neither is spending $100


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Grants third gear started to grind when he installed the OBX short shifter. Then he got rid of it and had to do transmission work.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it's kinda redundant and rediculous to keep repeating ourselves... some will pay the extra bucks for known quality, some will risk the chance to save a buck or two (on phone calls too!)... do we have to argue this too? 

if it works great.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why buy anything for it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> Then why buy anything for it *


I've put very little into the GA.
Only an intake, exhaust and some dress up parts.
I was just stating that the quality of the OBX exhaust I have
is well worth the $$ spent.
Sure it's no Greddy, but it will work until I do the swap.

Show judges have had no complaints about it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*WHA-EVAH*

What does it matter if he wants one or not?


----------

